# Kimbo's family and posse were at his TUF fight?



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2009)

10-19-2009 03:10 PM:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mike Wessel is one of the six fighters who have yet to fight on "The Ultimate Fighter." He's been given almost no facetime during the first five episodes. It's too bad, because the guy has a lot to say especially now that the season is over. During an interview with Heavy.com, he talked about the prison mentality and picking on the weak like Cagewriter blogger Zak Jensen. 

Wessel says guys got cabin fever. They were cooped up with no access to the outside world. That's unless you were Kimbo Slice. Wessel tells the story that Kimbo's family and posse were allowed to watch his fight against Roy Nelson at the UFC Training Center:

"Yeah, we walked out, and we were like, "Who the [expletive] is that?", because I didn't  know who these guys were. There was like three big black guys, and what I was  told was his wife. There was a female there and a little kid. They were like,  "Yeah, that's his wife and one of his sons, along with his posse. That's Icy  Mike, his promoter and manager." 
​Wessel couldn't believe it. 

"I was like, 'Are you [expletive] kidding  me?'. I was furious! Not at Kimbo, but at the Spike team for letting that  happen, because 'You're not going to let me talk to my wife who is having  surgery for cancer, but you're going to let Kimbo, because of who he is, you're  going to let Kimbo's posse come watch him fight? Are you [expletive] kidding me!'. I  don't care if anyone is mad at me for saying that, because its [expletive].  Everyone has their own things going on, but because it's Kimbo, everyone wants  to kiss his ***." 
​Wessel could see that Kimbo's management and family had no clue what he was stepping in with in Nelson, a former International Fight League champion: 

"It's like, 'Look, you can be behind your boy all you want, but you're  fighting a guy by the name of Roy Nelson. They all may have thought he was a big  piece of [expletive] or whatever, when truly he's one of the most highly regarded mixed  martial artists in the business."
​Then Wessel trashed Kimbo's management:

"I guarantee you that his manager Icy Mike doesn't have a [expletive] clue about what  Roy's all about, but if he had a clue about MMA, he would have gotten Kimbo some [expletive] training."
​Look at Mike, going all Dana White on us with the language! He does make a great point. It's becoming more and more obvious that Kimbo and his team have never taken this MMA thing seriously. He's rarely trained anything beyond his striking and the huge money he was handed by EliteXC gave him a skewed view of what it takes to be a real MMA star. His story is starting to sound like an NFL rookie who was handed the treasure chest with a signing bonus and never worked to get any better. Anyone thinking Ryan Leaf or JaMarcus Russell? 



More...
Yahoo Sports MMA Feed 
Cagewriter is an MMA blog edited by Steve Cofield.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, that's messed up and a gross miscarriage of the rules of the show.


----------



## eagles51593 (Oct 20, 2009)

ya I heard this a few weeks back.  Pretty lame, and very unfair to the other fighters


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 20, 2009)

completely lame..


----------



## prokarateshop (Oct 25, 2009)

I saw a video where Dana denied that his family was there. Just his management.


----------

